
Coke Putting Dasani Water in Cans Amid Backlash Against Plastic - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-13/coke-putting-dasani-water-in-cans-amid-backlash-against-plastic
======
imglorp
Purely a PR move based on false perception. Cans have a plastic coating
inside!

[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/is-the-can-
wor...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/is-the-can-worse-than-
the-soda-study-finds-correlation-between-bpa-and-obesity-40894828/)

~~~
unapprovedviews
It's super thin layer of plastic Likely dramatically less plastic compared to
a plastic bottle

~~~
zik
It's less plastic but it still emits BPAs into your drink.

~~~
robjan
That's a separate issue though

------
Scoundreller
I think this is a campaign against people refilling their water bottles.

~~~
wpietri
Interesting! I wonder if that's a big problem for them.

I tend to lose fancy water bottles, so I buy what are nominally single-use
bottles and just refill them. I'm sure I get 10-20 uses out of them on
average. But I figured my behavior is rare enough that it doesn't matter to
the people selling the water.

~~~
gumby
I don't advise re-using a single-use plastic water bottle. They typically have
a ton of plasticizers that will come out as you flex the bottle.

I don't necessarily feel the same about other single-use plastics -- it's the
thin crumple ablebottles that are dangerous.

~~~
Scoundreller
Naw, it’s the first drink when most of the weakly attached plasticizers leach
out while sitting for weeks/months.

Your daily refill has minimal dwell time.

------
thatfrenchguy
Just drink tap water. It’s time to end this bottled water madness.

~~~
Scoundreller
And if you only have a sketchy water-source available, you can disinfect it by
putting it in a plastic bottle in full sunlight for 4 hours.

Oh shit.

~~~
merlincorey
Try a glass bottle, perhaps?

~~~
Scoundreller
The glass blocks too much UV.

------
jasonhansel
Headline from 2050: "Coke proposes new, environmentally friendly system to
pipe bottled water directly to consumers' homes"

~~~
ravenstine
Genius!

------
dev_dull
I think this is a great idea. And why not glass? It worked in the past. Glass
bottles still work in many countries.

~~~
devy
Why not use fountain water taps and your own stainless steel bottle or glass
bottle?

~~~
reaperducer
It always amazes me the way people can't live without a water bottle in their
hands.

You're not crossing Death Valley on a mule. You're riding to the mall in an
air conditioned SUV.

Drink before you go. Find a water fountain. Heck, slurp out of the neighbor's
garden hose. Why are people so fragile these days?

~~~
na85
I say this as a guy who drinks from his garden hose: plenty of public water
fountains are disgusting and I don't want to touch them.

~~~
reaperducer
A lot of people think public water fountains are gross because they don't
understand them or how they work.

I once read a pretty good magazine article explaining that public water
fountains are generally cleaner than most office water coolers. I don't
remember all of the details, but in essence, it's because they are regularly
inspected by professionals, and the water moving though the pipes to get to
the fountain and then through the spigot reduces the chances of contamination.
Unlike your office water cooler where the water sits around forever. We have
to have a guy come out to de-funk our office water cooler every three months.

Amazingly, people have drunk from public water fountains for thousands of
years and been just fine. Spend some time in Rome and watch hundreds of
thousands of people drink from tens of thousands of public water fountains all
day long, and amazingly the city hasn't been wiped out by the cooties.

------
rasz
Cans lined with plastic, but on the inside so consumers dont notice.

~~~
derekp7
Is there less plastic though (due to the rigidity provided by the aluminum)?
Also, does the plastic typically separate from the metal and get into the
environment, or does it stay with the metal until recycling (in which it gets
burned away when the can is melted)?

~~~
buzzerbetrayed
iirc, the backlash against plastic bottles isn’t due to the environment as
much as it is due to the water containing micro plastics from the water
bottle, which has various health consequences when consumed frequently enough.

~~~
my_username_is_
>Beverage giants are under pressure to boost recycling and cut down on plastic
that’s filling the world’s oceans and waterways. Aluminum cans generally
contain more recycled material than plastic bottles and are less likely to
float away in the ocean.

The featured article seems to suggest that it's because of the waste created
by plastic products, and not the health effects of microplastics

~~~
Supermancho
Don't want to scare the unaware public, when trying to push a new paradigm
where using a less scary reasoning might work. Especially when targeting a
demographic with too much money (Dasani is more expensive than a generic).

------
word-reader
If you choose metal containers because you think plastic is bad, remember that
all aluminum food and beverage cans have plastic liners which usually contain
BPA or other endocrine disruptors.

~~~
Scoundreller
Would this be true of a water can? I understand the necessity for something
acidic, but water?

And if still true for water, hydrolysis will be slowed at a neutral pH.

------
masonic
The irony here is that Dasani is just treated _municipal (tap) water_ , not
spring or melt water.

------
NuSkooler
New amazing concept: Put water in a re-usable water. Drink. Repeat.

